# Overhead wire/telephone poles?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I decided to vary my operation and run a back and forth train for awhile, (do real trains run in circles?). To that end, I bought a reverser. That requires running several wires from one end to the other. I decided I needed overhead wires and poles to look more realistic. I made my first pole..at least as a start, with a 'box' pole mounted, to house the reversing unit ( a smallish circuit board). I thought about using the small bare brass wire to carry the sensor signal, thinking it would be more scale. I'm not sure of the proper 'scale' pole dimensions, wire size, etc., that would be accurate. Any thoughts, ideas or examples? Bill


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

If it is outside the rabbits and squirrels will wreck havack on them

Fred


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Magnet wire is very thin and strong and appears to be bare. It actually has a varnish on it. You can get .030 and smaller as well... appears hairlike but strings and stays put really well... I always have spools of the stuff. Local NORVAK here had a 3500' roll of .030 for 12 bucks. I use it for 1mm x 3mm LED leads that i solder.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was at one time Thinking the same thing. 

For the small power I was going to use wire from a Transformer or Wire from the coil of a Relay.

Was thinking of using LEDs for the lighting in a village.

I was also going to use this to power Switch Motors.



I like your Idea









JJ


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

First pole, I will enclose switch box, and make corrugated roof. The 'insulators' are brass nails. Need to come up with fast, cheap, and easy way to make 'V' braces. One X 2" piece of wood as base notched to fit in between ties, for now.
[url="


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I was thinking that the more common sizes of magnet wire are easy to find in colors. The green would look fantastic. It is not as bright as the red. Remember that it is a varnish so the colors are not really bright. I was back looking at my stock and the green was good. I have seen some blue that would look good too. black? Have not seen any but I would bet that you could find some. 

EDIT: I forgot to mention that even Bachmann poles look good with magnet wire strung... you forget about looking at the poles when there is wire there.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I used monofiliment fishing line (40 lb?). Worked great, but the rabbits kept running in to it causing the poles to lean over.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I have seen very convincing monofiliment installations as well... I ONLY like the magnet wire because I can actually carry non-critical current through them for LED lighting.


----------

